# Parts Bin Special



## Kaneskustoms (Nov 17, 2022)

I put this together using a Columbia carcass and a few random parts from the spares bin.  Im not sure what to do next ...


----------



## Greg Kozak (Nov 18, 2022)

I'd straddle the frame, push down on the pedals with my feet and pull up on the handlebars with my arms as hard as I can.


----------



## ditchpig (Nov 18, 2022)

Looks like a great build!... all the parts work well together I think...be a cool rider. Paint maybe....vintage era colour....? Rack, kickstand, ect. 
maybe?  Will watch for updates on your improvements.


----------



## juvela (Nov 25, 2022)

-----

one error spotted - tyres match



-----


----------



## Big Moe (Nov 25, 2022)

Paint, ride, maybe a shurspin.


----------



## Kaneskustoms (Nov 28, 2022)

Made some changes 
Wheels, Bars,  Chainguard  and Chainring 

Looking for some cool graphics 

Maybe recover the seat to match..


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 28, 2022)

Kaneskustoms said:


> Made some changes
> Wheels, Bars,  Chainguard  and Chainring
> 
> Looking for some cool graphics
> ...



Tie a raccoon tail on it Love it and give it a name and enjoy


----------



## ian (Nov 29, 2022)

Kaneskustoms said:


> Made some changes
> Wheels, Bars,  Chainguard  and Chainring
> 
> Looking for some cool graphics
> ...



Much better! Dig the green with red tires.


----------



## Big Moe (Nov 29, 2022)

Kaneskustoms said:


> Made some changes
> Wheels, Bars,  Chainguard  and Chainring
> 
> Looking for some cool graphics
> ...



Ww2 pinup nose art on the tank. Maybe have her on a bike.


----------



## Big Moe (Nov 29, 2022)

Make the bike look like the bike itself. Wind blowing up ladies skirt. That would be cool


----------



## juvela (Nov 29, 2022)

Big Moe said:


> Make the bike look like the bike itself. Wind blowing up ladies skirt. That would be cool




-----

🥳

Gil Elvgren!







---

those handgrips could use streamers, preferably non-matching sparkly ones...


-----


----------



## Kaneskustoms (Nov 29, 2022)

Big Moe said:


> Ww2 pinup nose art on the tank. Maybe have her on a bike.



Looking for something


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Nov 29, 2022)

I'm kinda digging these Miss America Pinup decals. I think they're reproduced cheaper too.


----------



## Big Moe (Nov 29, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> I'm kinda digging these Miss America Pinup decals. I think they're reproduced cheaper too.
> View attachment 1741762



Those are great. I love the old-style advertising


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 29, 2022)




----------

